# How-To Send a 3GB File through the Internet?



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

What's the most efficient way to send a large file somewhere for someone to download? If there's a professional service that does this. I'd like to know.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Use physical media (data DVD) or FTP.

Peace...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You could run an FTP server on your machine and have them connect.

Filezilla has free server and client.

This is going to take a while. Why not mail it?


----------



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

there's no service i can pay to host it, like rapidshare?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You could try BitTorrent, possibly. I'm sure you could find a file hosting service you could pay to host the file BUT you've still got to get the file transferred to the service, like this one.

Here is one Google search I did.

Peace...


----------



## gatetech (Apr 18, 2008)

rapidshare is the best, why dont you use it if you already know about it ?


----------



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

i think rapid's only 100 mb

anyone with an FTP want to make a quick $10 and help a birthday boy out?


----------



## gatetech (Apr 18, 2008)

I can host it for you.

+ NO ilegal contents for sure.


----------



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you so much.

it's a slideshow for my friends birthday, but i can't make the party. I have 1 1/2 hours to send it there so they can play it on the TV.


----------



## gatetech (Apr 18, 2008)

okey, I've noticed that the PM's aint working or I dont have the right to use it right now, gimme a msn account to add you at my msn messenger if that's possible.


----------



## gatetech (Apr 18, 2008)

details has been sent.

Please tell me if I can help you in other way.

Regards.


----------



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

gatetech said:


> okey, I've noticed that the PM's aint working or I dont have the right to use it right now, gimme a msn account to add you at my msn messenger if that's possible.


[email protected]


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Even with a professional service and a good internet connection, that is going to to take a while to download. I bet mailing it would be faster.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

Pawn3d said:


> i think rapid's only 100 mb


Um... Rapidshare is fast! Why not just split your files, into several 100MBs, and tell your friends to join them later?

You can use Gsplit 2.1
http://www.gdgsoft.com/gsplit/
...free original file splitter that lets you split your large files into a set of smaller files called pieces.

much better if you'll use the FREE *mediafire* service(no counters)...
(I've done it, only through http://www.mediafire.com/, when I needed to upload a 1GB cam movie file)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

net_newsy said:


> Um... Rapidshare is fast! Why not just split your files, into several 100MBs, and tell your friends to join them later?


That's just asking for trouble... 

Peace...


----------



## idar (Jul 16, 2006)

There is a free service called Yousendit.com
You upload it to them, they send your friend an email telling them where to go to download it. I've used it several times with no problems to send artwork.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

> Um... Rapidshare is fast! Why not just split your files, into several 100MBs, and tell your friends to join them later?





tomdkat said:


> That's just asking for trouble...
> 
> Peace...


LOL! You got me there!


----------

